# any welsh/scots/irish ex-pats here?



## nwnm (Apr 11, 2006)

Fellow celts! You are more than welcome to join us in our postings competition with bristol in england. Mercenaries welcome! all you have to do is post on the wales site. I'd recommend these - 

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/sh...ad.php?t=158166

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/sh...571#post4418571

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/sh...t=158148&page=2

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/sh...t=157573&page=4

Thanks


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok!


*chuckle*


----------

